# Removing Rust Stains on glass



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

I have some rust stain runs on a set of car windows I have acquired. Is there anything that can be used to remove the stains ?

I have tried window clear, apc and vinegar so far but they are still there.

Any advise. I can take pictures if required.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like a job for Iron-X or maybe a fallout cleaner (Autosmart or Finish Kare).


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

When I did ProjectKa I had some rust dribbles on the back windows. I think I used SRP and a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Good point, you could always try a good All In One product, such as SRP, Zaino, Carlack68 or Werkstat Prime. The last 3 will have slightly stronger chemical cleaning ability than the SRP.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

a good glass polish (or paint polish) and a machine will take it off i'm sure. Failing that some cerium oxide paste and a rotary polisher will cetrinly remove it.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Some #0000 grade wire wool & either autosol or some glass polish, like AG's. That will sort it and leave your glass sparkling


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

The Bar Keepers stain remover (noted on another active thread) is ideal. Oxalic acid (the active ingredient) is used extensively for the removal of rust stains in laundry applications. No good reason it wont work on your glass!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stanley blade works wonders for this kind of stuff, won't damage the glass either, used it many times to remove tint glue.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

As Elliot said. Stanley blade with some clay lube.


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Ok thanks for the tips guys. Will give some of them a try.


----------

